# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  new to the south coast board

## robcurry

on the negril board, we were married in Belmont right beside peter tosh grave at a guest house 2 years ago, soon come in feb

----------


## jeannieb

Where are you planning on stayin while on the Southcoast? Belmont area or Treasure Beach area?

----------


## robcurry

belmont at a guest house right beside PETER TOSHS grave sight, soon come

----------


## jeannieb

Very neat. I loved the time we spent in that area. Just a day but it was nice. I can't wait to see your pictures (guessing you'll post upon your return).

----------

